

Edison's Revenge: The Rise of DC Power - ggonweb
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/427504/edisons-revenge-the-rise-of-dc-power/

======
CapitalistCartr
I've long wanted to run DC in my house, but there's no standard. Do I run
120v, 240v, 5v, 12v? Which interface do I use? Barrel connectors, USB,
cigarette lighter? If we have a large-scale movement to household DC, we'd
have these things hammered out without me rewiring every appliance.

If these obstacles were overcome, almost everything in my house could run on
DC. Most stuff either converts to DC internally, or doesn't care.

~~~
hga
Check out the comments to this article. Some say there's one at 24V, some
speaking from experience, which sounds sane to me (not an EE but learned these
basics and hung out with a lot at college). There's a pointer to a web site in
them.

